# Bag'em & Drag'em hunting club needs three members.



## lumpydude (Apr 12, 2007)

we,re looking for three new members for our gilmer co. club for 2008 season. we have 315 ac. and total of 8 members .if intrested pm me and i can give you a contact number .


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2007)

Where is it located in Gilmer county?


----------



## lumpydude (Apr 12, 2007)

*where is gilmer*

about five min. outside elijay or about 15 out of jasper ga.


----------



## Medicine Man (Apr 12, 2007)

To far..


----------



## champ (Apr 12, 2007)

How'd those food plots turn out?


----------



## cowbelldog (Apr 13, 2007)

PM'd


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 15, 2007)

How much are your dues?  Thanks!


----------



## timbo0914 (Feb 8, 2012)

Are there any openings for the 12-13 season?


----------

